# 590RS - Creating a Transverse Bed



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

I have been looking at a 590RS online and the two beds in the dinette area are 4ft and 2ft 2in wide, so one not big enough for a double and one only suitable for a childs single, but, could they be made into a transverse bed 6ft wide and a bit over 6ft long ?

Has anyone on here done this and what is required to do so without risk of overnight collapse, that would not make me very popular.

To me it seems like a very obvious thing to do and am a little surprised it is not an option from Swift (unless it is of course and I just haven't seen it)
I should probably try to find one in a dealer near me and have a look to see how viable it would be.

Murray


----------

